# Nandroid backup problems



## tirionfive (Oct 16, 2011)

When I attempt a nandroid backup on my SCH-i500USC (Samsung Mesmerize) using the recovery from the reboot menu on CM7 It fully backs up, but when I go to restore, It tells me that there is a MD5 mismatch. I have tried the ADB method where you regenerate the hash file but it still doesn't work.

Here is my current setup:
ROM: CM7 7.1.0 (Most recent)
Kernel: Not sure, I think Its stock.
Modem: EE19
CWM using 3 finger method: 4.0.1.0
CWM using reboot in the power options:5.x.x.x

If i attempt a restore using the recovery via 3 finger method, it doesn't work either. In fact, backing up doesn't even function in that CWM.

Thanks for all the help, Let me know if there is something I need to add.


----------

